# Trainers in wi?



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm up near Eau Claire, an hour from St. Paul, MN... I'm not familiar with any trainers in the Milwaukee area, sorry. Hopefully those members on here who live in southeastern Wisconsin can give you some help. What kind of training are you looking for? Western, hunt seat, dressage, or...? I'll keep my eyes and ears open for you.


----------



## equinelover101 (Dec 2, 2014)

Remali said:


> I'm up near Eau Claire, an hour from St. Paul, MN... I'm not familiar with any trainers in the Milwaukee area, sorry. Hopefully those members on here who live in southeastern Wisconsin can give you some help. What kind of training are you looking for? Western, hunt seat, dressage, or...? I'll keep my eyes and ears open for you.


I'm looking for jumping trainers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

Jack and Paula Curtis offer Horsemanship Clinics, Riding Instruction, Boarding, and Training in Grafton, Wisconsin.
Blue Spring Farm
Jericho Creek Morab, Morgan and Arabian Farms


----------

